# Knurled knob for Drift Cutters



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Has anyone found a better knob that is easier to grab and rotate for the Ariens drift cutters (moden ones that are sold currently)? Would like to find something that works better than what they give you. Almost impossible to use with gloves in.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Try looking for "star knob" instead of knurled knob.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I never needed drift cutters in all my life here in CT ... Even on EOD, never had an issue, the couple times I had any overhang, I just hit the overhang down with my hand as I go by.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

oneacer said:


> I never needed drift cutters in all my life here in CT ... Even on EOD, never had an issue, the couple times I had any overhang, I just hit the overhang down with my hand as I go by.


Thanks for your insight, but that really doesn't help me. In the Snow belt of NE Ohio we get dumped upon and it really helps.

@LenD , thanks for the tip.

Edit: Anyone have an idea what the threading I will need for the star knob? I don't have mine handy to check.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

As mentioned, just google T Knobs or Star Knobs .... Many to choose from.

You also might want to consider a Cam Lever, like the ones used in the bike industry. Snug them up, and just clamp them down to secure.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

oneacer said:


> You also might want to consider a Cam Lever, like the ones used in the bike industry. Snug them up, and just clamp them down to secure.


That's a good idea... again though, what is the thread count that I might need for this? Not sure what the existing bolts are.


----------



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey, I live in CT and have used the drift cutters on many occasions. Living on a cul de sac where plow drivers pack snow at the end of the driveway whrre snow gets to be 3-4ft on big storms, comes in handy to knock it down. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

most of the threads are 5/16 x 18 unless they are metric 
star wise any place selling lawn mower handle bolt kits have them in a few styles


----------



## WABOOM (Mar 2, 2019)

What are drift cutters?


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks @captchas ... I'll see what I can find. I do like the idea of the cam lever but anything that is better to grip would work.

@WABOOM, drift cutters help direct deeper snow into the auger housing, instead of letting the snow fall on top of the unit when it the snow is deeper then the height of the blower housing.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@WABOOM,

Here is a photo ... they are the bars coming up off the auger housing ... I myself , nor anyone that I ever saw snow blowing has had the need for them, but some people like to use them.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone know what gauge metal do they use for the bars?


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Looking at some of the star knobs... none seem to have the nylon threads in them to prevent the knobs from vibrating loose. Any ideas? I could use Loctite but wouldn't I need to reapply it each time?


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

WABOOM said:


> What are drift cutters?[/QUOTE
> While they are called drift cutters, their utility for me is cutting the end of driveway (EOD) berm once the snow piles up over time. HTH.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

kd8tzc said:


> Looking at some of the star knobs... none seem to have the nylon threads in them to prevent the knobs from vibrating loose. Any ideas? I could use Loctite but wouldn't I need to reapply it each time?


Yes reapply. 
Pick your strength, watch the red stuff. #262 use the blue # 242.
How often do you need to move those?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

kd8tzc said:


> Looking at some of the star knobs... none seem to have the nylon threads in them to prevent the knobs from vibrating loose. Any ideas? I could use Loctite but wouldn't I need to reapply it each time?


you can always add a flat washer and a lock washer like i did on my zero turn that was always coming loose


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

captchas said:


> you can always add a flat washer and a lock washer like i did on my zero turn that was always coming loose


Very true. I think if I were to add a flat washer and lock washer, then I would also need to extend the carriage bolt too as I think the supplied bolts are fairly short. My shopping list is getting longer and longer.  All of these things I would most likely want in stainless too so they don't corrode on the new blower.

Maybe an easier thing would just be to keep the drift cutters extended. I have them that way now, but I know someday someone is going to get stabbed by one in the garage. Maybe I can find two of those old rubber trailer ball hitch covers and make a "drift cutter condom" for it.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

oneacer said:


> I never needed drift cutters in all my life here in CT ... Even on EOD, never had an issue, the couple times I had any overhang, I just hit the overhang down with my hand as I go by.


Exactly oneracer......I had a set on my first blower.....took them off and never looked back.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

Try McMaster-Carr


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Not only are the knobs difficult to turn when wearing gloves, over tightening will cause the nut to rotate inside the plastic knob rendering it useless. You can press fit the nut back into the knob with a bench vise but it won't work reliably. 

Amazon (of course) sells these lawn mower handle knobs but I recollect most larger ACE Hardware stores stock them in the "nut and bolt" aisle. Naturally, you'll want a traditional carriage bolt rather then curved head mower handle bolt.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

kd8tzc said:


> I have them that way now, but I know someday someone is going to get stabbed by one in the garage.


Agreed, I usually don't bother retracting mine but the ends seem dangerously close to the family jewels if I ever slipped or tripped. One compromise is to install them in the full vertical position so they're not extending so far forward of the bucket. Your bucket should be pre-drilled with carriage bolt holes to mount them vertically or in the traditional position shown in Oneacer's photo above.
My Deere front-mounted snowblower engineered them in the full vertical position.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

The only issue I see with those knobs at the HD stores is most are made for lawn mowers and have zinc plated steel in them. With them being used in the winter, I can see them rusting in a few years and being hard to turn. I think I have seen some brass ones. Best idea yet is the one that @oneacer suggested about the cam levers, but those also tend to be a little pricey to very pricey (all stainless).


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

coat the threads with a tiny amount of never seize, personally i do and never had a problem .


----------

